# What Is This Tree?



## Cody Killgore (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone know? There are several of these in the yard. I'm sure someone would look at it and know instantly, haha. They seem to stay pretty small here in the yard then die off. Seems like some very plain wood. I may have to go throw it in some nasty place in the woods to try and see if it would spalt. I cut a piece of it just to see what it would look like...

Was thinking maybe some type of elm?

http://i.Rule #2/4yST3Bv.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/lWyTSXQ.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/yq8Mu8y.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/rsyXZ0U.jpg


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 15, 2013)

looks like hickory to me....


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 15, 2013)

+1 on Hickory. Curly at the base is very nice:)


----------



## gvwp (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks like Shagbark Hickory. Leaves look a bit small for Shagbark though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gvwp (Dec 16, 2013)

I believe Shagbark is as hard as Pignut or Pecan but it normally has a lot more color. I don't cut Shagbark very often because most people want uniform color in Hickory. Shagbark Hickory makes beautiful calico cabinets and flooring. I haven't seen any Hickory burls lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 16, 2013)

My vote is also for shagbark hickory. That bark is really tell tale of that species. Only elm I know of that has any type of similar characteristics is rock elm but it is more winged like a euonymus species. Got any twigs?? they should have next years buds already starting that is anther way we could positively ID the tree.


----------



## phinds (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree that the face grain looks a lot like hickory, BUT .. the end grain definitely does not look like hickory at all and does look quite a bit like elm. Can't really tell for sure though because the pic doesn't show enough detail. Compare that end grain up close to the pics on my site.


----------



## Nate Bos (Dec 18, 2013)

I think it is Hop hornbeam, leaves look like it too. Type it in on Google images, I am almost 100% sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 18, 2013)

Nate Bos said:


> I think it is Hop hornbeam, leaves look like it too. Type it in on Google images, I am almost 100% sure


 
End grain is consistent with hophornbeam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 18, 2013)

Nate Bos said:


> I think it is Hop hornbeam, leaves look like it too. Type it in on Google images, I am almost 100% sure



I think you are right!


----------



## Nate Bos (Dec 19, 2013)

I have not yet turned any of mine, but I do have a few pieces drying in the shed


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 19, 2013)

Me neither. Got a 6 or 7 logs of it from a tree that had to be cut down. 2-5" in dia. It's gonna be some really plain white wood...wonder if I could get it to spalt.


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ive been told to speed up the process of spalting you but it in a black plastic bag in the sun. Dont know if it works. Been wanting to try but never got a round to it. Just throwing that out there for ya.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 19, 2013)

Better yet get some powerded malt from a brewing place or a natural food store and mix it in with water and spray the logs down with it. (beer can be used also I have hear colt 45 is good) Keep it in a moist shaded area. The malt will be fuel for the micium which is essentially mushroom roots and what will produce the spalted patterns quicker than if left naturally. Best yet would be to spray with a malt solution and cover the logs with sawdust from spalted wood already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 19, 2013)

Shagee415 said:


> Ive been told to speed up the process of spalting you but it in a black plastic bag in the sun. Dont know if it works. Been wanting to try but never got a round to it. Just throwing that out there for ya.


I forgot to address this on my prev post. Warmth and moisture will speed up the process. Keeping your material in a bag will help with both of those but limit you on volume. I've never seen the bag method done but I have seen/read of people doing something similar in rubber maid totes.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Dec 19, 2013)

The trad bowhunter guys love it for handmade longbows.


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 20, 2013)

I think you'd have better luck with the spalt in the summer. You're pretty far south though so maybe enough warmth to get it going. Gary


----------



## Hawker 1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Friend of mine , native 
Arkansan said Shagbark Hickory but fringe leaf may be something else will check the tree book.


----------



## Hawker 1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Bing search looks to be Shagbark Hickory . Leaf has the same small fringe edge and shag bark .


----------



## Woodman (Dec 20, 2013)

Hawker1, hickory has leaves that are opposite each other on the stem like walnut. Hophornbeam has leaves that are staggered/alternating on the stem. I think Nate Bos is on the money in his call.


----------



## Hawker 1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Woodman said:


> Hawker1, hickory has leaves that are opposite each other on the stem like walnut. Hophornbeam has leaves that are staggered/alternating on the stem. I think Nate Bos is on the money in his call.


Can't see the leaf structure that well but do believe you are right or Nate is. Not as much shag to the bark as the tree book shows on the Hickory.


----------

